#  > General Zone >  > Engineering Programming >  >  >  OLGA software Wax deposit Model

## nghiah5

Dear everyone.
I simulated wax deposit model, I create one wax file and import to Wax deposit model, but I until met the error as file as follow:
Please help me, what's my error? This is error: Error initializing data. simulation Aborted


Thank you so much.See More: OLGA software Wax deposit Model

----------

